# Wasserpumpe Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T Plus PWM



## akreb-25 (29. Juli 2019)

Habe in meiner Wakü Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T Plus PWM und wollte fragen welche Software es ist. 

Mein Kumpel hat es gebaut und alles eingestellt ca. 4 Monate und jetzt redet er nicht mehr mit mir und wollte wissen, wie eure Erfahrungen sind und welche Software

Habe Al Suite 3 kann das sein?


----------



## IICARUS (29. Juli 2019)

Gut möglich, mehr können wir dir auch nicht sagen, da uns dein System nicht bekannt ist.


----------



## akreb-25 (29. Juli 2019)

was musst ihr wissen?


----------



## harl.e.kin (29. Juli 2019)

Falsches Unterforum?


----------

